# FTP of top mountain bikers



## plx (Mar 28, 2011)

Does anyone have an idea of what the FTP of the best mountain bikers are?
Professional road cyclists are around 6w/kg, are they close to this? Or very far away?


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Essentially the same, IMO.

Note that Cadel Evans, Ryder Hesjedal, Peter Sagan all have MTB backgorunds.


----------



## plx (Mar 28, 2011)

There is a huge difference between Peter Sagan and Ryder Hesjedal FTP...
Hesjedal is for sure at least 0.5w/kg higher than Sagan


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Sagan's race weight is perhaps 10 lbs heavier than Hesjedal ... that would account for most of FTP/kg differences.

Even though Hesjedal's bio lists him as 160 lbs, I'd be surprised if anyone that "heavy" could be that good in the mountains. I suspect his race weight is closer to 150 lbs. (Note that Wiggins in race trim is 6'2" and 150 lbs).


----------



## plx (Mar 28, 2011)

They're very different type of riders, usually guys very explosive do not have a very good ftp
Cadel Evans is one exception but there aren't many


----------



## multirider (Nov 5, 2007)

plx said:


> There is a huge difference between Peter Sagan and Ryder Hesjedal FTP...
> Hesjedal is for sure at least 0.5w/kg higher than Sagan


With or without PEDs?


----------



## Cableguy (Jun 6, 2010)

multirider said:


> With or without PEDs?


You must be new here


----------

